# bestimmten Teil eines Strings entfernen



## mhinz (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich erhalte immer wieder Strings, von der Form {blablabla}blubb und brauche nur das blubb. D.h., dass ich den Teil zwischen den beiden geschweiften Klammern entfernen möchte... Wie kann ich das am einfachsten realisieren? Es steht jedes Mal etwas anderes zwischenn den Klammern, aber die Klammern sind jedes Mal identisch.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mai 2012)

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) mit indexOf und substring arbeiten
2) ne entsprechende Regex zusammenkleistern


----------



## Milo (30. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Du könntest einen regulären Ausdruck verwenden. Etwas in der Art wie 
	
	
	
	





```
{\w+}(\w+)
```
 und auf die - in diesem Fall - 1. Gruppe zugreifen.

Schöne Grüße
Micha


----------



## HoaX (30. Mai 2012)

Altmodisch indem du String#indexOf und String#substring kombinierst.
Neumodisch und komplizierter mittels String#replaceAll


----------



## Attila (30. Mai 2012)

```
String s = "aaa{fg}bbb{f a}cccc";
Pattern p = Pattern.compile("\\{.*?\\}");
Matcher m = p.matcher(s);
s = m.replaceAll("");
```


```
String s = "aaa{fg}bbb{f a}cccc";
s = s.replaceAll("\\{.*?\\}", "");
```


----------

